# Cleaning Aluminum All Clad



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Boo Hoo ...

My 25yo All Clad Master Chef exteriors look like they've been through a war - they're no longer pretty and shiny <LOL>

Well, it's really of low importance, but I wouldn't mind getting 'em to look a little better. Any suggestions on how to clean the aluminum exteriors on these pots and pans? I'm not interested in spending a lot of time on the project, and I don't care if they end up looking "like new." I just want to improve their appearance a bit.

Thanks,

Shel


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Bar Keepers Friend, a soft rag, and go to it. 

Do not apply the powder to a dry surface. Best approach: Wet the cloth, pour some BKF onto it, massage it into a paste, then rub that on the pan; moving in the direction of the grain.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Barkeeper's is great stuff, but it does require elbow grease.

Should you want a "different" approach, a Saturday afternoon with a few cold bevies approach, go to the hardware store. You'll find spiral- sewn cotton buffing wheels that can be chucked into an electric drill. This is a great substitute for elbow grease, and leaves you one hand free for the beverages....


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

Bar Keepers Friend Will Be Your Friend As Well!


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion - and it's a good one for some people - however, that technique is not my style on several levels.

Shel


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

When my mc2's get dirty, I just sell em on ebay for more then what I paid for them and buy new ones 
Shel, do you have the asparagas pot? I bought it because I thought it was cute, but I have found a mill uses.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Ain't eBay amazing! I sold a Calphalon stock pot that I bought for $54.00 for more than $150.00.

Nope, don't have the asparagus pot.

Shel


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hey Shel,
All kidding aside, the barkeeper is really good but I find it helpfull to give it a little lube after scrubbing with the grain. It make it less pourus to stains. Around the rivits/handles I use dental floss after soaking.
pan


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

*Shel*,

The All-Clad website has very good cleaning and care instructions for their products. You can view them here.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Dental floss!!! What a great idea!


----------

